# Podcasts



## Murkrow (Feb 4, 2015)

What podcasts do you listen to?



I've listened to a few over the years, but the only ones I listen to that are still going are Hello Internet (Youtubers CGPGrey and Brady Haran from Numberphile talking about stuff) and the Co-optional Podcast (I recently subscribed to TotalBiscuit's youtube channel and that gets uploaded there too)


My favourite podcast has to be the classic Ricky Gervais ones with Karl Pilkington. I prefer them by far over An Idiot Abroad which I can't say I liked much at all. Unfortunately I accidentally deleted, by which I mean iTunes deleted without asking me, the entire podcast and I can't be bothered paying for them again.


----------



## kyeugh (Feb 4, 2015)

I don't listen to podcasts very often.  I used to listen to the Nerdist pretty regularly, though.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Feb 4, 2015)

Welcome to Night Vale is about the only podcast I still listen to


----------



## Dragon (Feb 4, 2015)

Night Vale and Filmspotting are the only ones I listen to semi-regularly. I've saved links to On The Media and How Did This Get Made? and plan to listen to those... eventually...


----------



## RosesBones (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm currently listening through the archives of Escape Pod, Pseudopod, and PodCastle. They're short fiction podcasts featuring science fiction, horror, and fantasy, respectively.

Also of note is the Whorecast, which is about sex work (astonishing, I know!) and is created by a sex worker. It is pretty great, but also I'm like a year and a half behind on it. It's mostly not pornographic, but it is often explicit.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 4, 2015)

Drunken Peasants is currently my favourite.


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 4, 2015)

I used to listen to Night Vale and Bronyville, but I don't really listen to podcasts anymore, because if I'm not jamming out I'm doing something that requires a good chunk of my attention.


----------

